# Craigslist rat needs home...*disturbing*



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know if this belongs here or if I can post the link, but I just saw this ad for a poor abused feeder rat. I would take him if I had another cage, but I have two females right now. Warning- I felt physically sick after reading this and you probably will too. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/783390706.html


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't even now what to say to this. But. I mean. They feel bad and they want it to go to a good home. I would just feel horrible if I were them. *sigh*


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

That person is the mentally disabled one. Snakes go off food if their husbandry is wrong... and you never offer more than once every seven days... *trails off into a snake ramble*

People need to edumucate themselves _before_ they get a pet. Doy.

That story sounds so stupid that I hope it's a fake. But if it isn't, here's to hoping he'll find a good home...


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

I say buy another snake and kill that snake and feed it to the live snake. There, problem solved.  
I'm always going to wonder why ANYONE in there right mind would want to own an animal that eats other animals and is disgusting. Shows no love or anything like that. I HATE snakes. They disgust me and if I saw one I would chop it's head off in an instant. I would tell the guy to get rid of the snake and keep the rat. 
Poor rat. If I lived near GA I would probably be willing to take the rat.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

KeepersPlay said:


> Shows no love or anything like that. I HATE snakes. They disgust me and if I saw one I would chop it's head off in an instant. I would tell the guy to get rid of the snake and keep the rat.
> .


A bit hypocritical aren't we 8O
I say snakes have the right to feed, but people who have snakes in CAPTIVITY shouldn't put other animals in harms way so the snake can eat. Fair enough in the wild, but the feeder has no opportunity to escape or anything. It's cruel, inhumane and unnatural.


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the story is a fake.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm I don't think it is, after all he seems really determined to find the rat a home
Doesn't seem like it's written to offend, or troll, or anything. I think it sounds really genuine


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

KeepersPlay -- I know some people don't like snakes or the fact that they eat mice and I respect that by not discussing it around here overly much and being tactful when I do. In turn, I would kindly request that you employ the same courtesy next time around because that post was mildly offensive. Several people here, including myself, own snakes (and I'm pretty sure there's nothing wrong with my head... ). And, for the record, I don't feed live.

As for the comment about how you'd treat a snake... well, I'm not even going to touch that one because I don't think any animal lover should ever want to see any animal suffer or die. People eat animals too, and even rats are omnivorous. It's just a part of life.

I think you would do well to read up on snakes and educate yourself more about them. They're really quite beautiful and interesting, and it's always good to try to learn more about an animal you "hate" because you misunderstand it.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Kathleen. I think snakes are beautiful even though they eat rats... Circle of life, isn't it. 

However I DON'T agree with feeding live in captivity for reasons I mentioned earlier, and I also hear that the live food can actually harm the snake... Is that right Kathleen ?

I mean if someone said "they disgust me and if I saw one I would chop it's head off in an instant" about rats, you wouldn't like it at all. As a rat owner of all people you should be sensitive towards other's taste in domestic animals 

Anyway, I'm glad to hear you don't feed live


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, a snake can become injured if fed live. It's much more sensible, humane and cost-effective to feed F/T.

Sorry to drag this so off-topic. I just respect ALL animals and ask the same of others.

In any case, I've PM'd the moderators and told them they might want to close this topic because it's straying... and I found out that the original Craiglist ad was almost for sure a fake.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Oooh how'd you find out it was a fake 8O ?


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, there's no way to tell for sure (bar contacting the poster) but I posted it on another forum and was told right off the bat that it's most likely a fake because (and this is a direct quote), "People do that all over CL in the pets section to be entertained by the nasty-grams." It triggered my "troll" alarms so I'm inclined to think it's just some sick prankster.

Even if it's not a fake, people can still look at this thread/the ad and contact him to find out for certain.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm I wouldn't have thought so, I've seen plenty of those sort of ads and this doesn't appear to be one. I mean the guy sounds sincerely guilty and really, like I say, determined to get the rat a home. He even states that he likes cheese crackers and that it doesn't bite so he seems to have grown even slightly fond of it.
He's tried to make it sound as un-abusive as possibly IMO
But then again that's just my opinion 
I wish I could contact him IRL to see if he's real, I'd have that ratty off him if I could


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, this has strayed a bit. I looked the poster up on myspace and then emailed her to see if she still has the rat. She does. If I were to pick him up are there any rat rescues in GA? I wasn't able to find any when I was looking for rats, but I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, crash, if it _is_ real and you end up picking up the rat (good for you!), please slap the person upside the head for me. LOL. (Just kidding... mostly!)


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

I contacted a rescue and the woman is as shocked as I was. She emailed the poster and is going to take him


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh good  Hope the poor ratty is okay.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm glad the rattie has a home. As such, however, I'm locking the thread.


----------

